# Clauer IDCAT

## sapastrot

Buenas tardes, soy nuevo en este foro, para ver si alguien me puede solucionar un problema.

Tengo el clauer IDCAT, pero no puedo usarlo, por más que pruebo, una vez instalado, me deja cambiar la palabra de paso, solo puedo escribir la palabra de paso que me han dado, si lo hago queda formateado el lápiiz , i así ya he roto 3 de ellos no hay manera, alguien sabe como hacerlo.

Muchas gracias un saludo- Jordi- Manresa- Barcelona

sapastrot@yahoo.es

----------

## i92guboj

Alguien en este foro creó un howto para los Clauer, no se si te servirá, no entiendo nada del tema, pero me ha venido a la memoria y lo busqué, por si te sirve de algo. El hilo es éste de aquí:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-575790.html

Suerte  :Wink: 

----------

## sapastrot

No me vale, ya lo habia visto, es todo muy complicado, de todas maneras gracias.

----------

## achaw

Usas GNU/Linux o Gentoo?

----------

## pcmaster

 *sapastrot wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tengo el clauer IDCAT, pero no puedo usarlo, por más que pruebo, una vez instalado, me deja cambiar la palabra de paso, solo puedo escribir la palabra de paso que me han dado, si lo hago queda formateado el lápiiz , i así ya he roto 3 de ellos no hay manera, alguien sabe como hacerlo.
> 
> sapastrot@yahoo.es

 

Entiendo que cuando intentas cambiar la clave, se formatea el clauer en vez de cambiar la contraseña.

¿Con qué orden intentas cambiarla? Danos más detalles y podremos ver dónde está el fallo.

Por si te sirve, en esta página:

http://www.idcat.net/idcat/ciutada/menu.do?clauer

Puedes bajarte el manual de uso en Linux. ¿lo has leído?

La instalación, en vez de hacerla como pone en el manual, puedes hacerla tal y como explico en el hilo al que ya te han puesto el enlace usando emerge.

----------

## sapastrot

No hay manera de resolver el problema.

Primero : PC, sobremsa.

Segndo.   Windows XP.

Terceo, tengo el Clauer i dmá realizo todo el proceso tal como indican los manuales.

Conectar claur a USB.

Instalar clauer, etccc.

Idioma, etcc.Acepar todas las condiciones, etcc.

Ahora llega el problema, me indica introducir palabra de pas, etccc, per en lugar de escribir la palabra de pas i luego introduci palabra de pas nueva, imposible, solo sale ventana de palabra de pas i si la escribo se me formatea F.

He llegado a l conclusion de llevar el PC a la tienda i reparar todo, Gracias de nuevo, un saludo. Jordi.

----------

## pcmaster

¿Pero eso te pasa en Windows o en Linux?

¿Has intentado instalarlo en Gentoo usando mi ebuild?

----------

## sapastrot

Me pasa en Windows, e probado el enlace que me mandaste i sigue igual,muy agradacedo por las respuestas, un saludo. Jordi

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Gentoo es una distribución de Linux, nada tiene que ver con Windows Jordi. No es este el lugar correcto para preguntar...

Si bien puede que alguien te pueda solucionar la inquietud, seguramente tendrás mejor suerte en un foro de Windows.

Al menos yo, no tengo windows en ninguna de mis pc, si tuviera que ayudarte, no tengo como, y no debo ser el único.

Salud!

----------

